# Oaky Woods



## skoaleric (Feb 7, 2015)

Took my son to Oaky Woods today to try and get his first hog. However, thanks to GON Magazine and their article about the hogs there, they have really been hammered. We didn't see any fresh sign at all. We did see tons and TONS of boot prints...lol.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 7, 2015)

*We had the same experience*

Thursday at Ocmulgee WMA we had the same experience. I covered miles in the swamp and seen nothing.


----------



## Living Proof (Feb 8, 2015)

The worst I've ever seen at Oaky woods, not sure if it's from the article or the fact you can use center fire rifle....


----------



## ben300win (Feb 8, 2015)

We had the same luck at fishing creek. However burning the place and a full moon did not help anything either.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 8, 2015)

I learned when I was fishing bass tournaments, if GON had a "good spots" article with marked maps on a lake we were getting ready to fish, we would avoid those spots.
I have seen five or six boats lined up waiting to fish a shoal marker that the article pinpointed. As if no one had ever fished there before.

I also remember they did a hog hunting article, I believe on Tuckahoe, and for the next few months it was alive with hog hunters and I don't think the hunting has ever been as good as it once was.


----------



## retiredkilla (Feb 8, 2015)

you are right frankwright, plus add all the new public land hunters, and that DNR wanted the deer pop. down, hunters killed all the deer. DNR wanted all the pigs killed, hunters did that too... now nothing to hunt not even a pig....i have been hunting oaky woods 12 years, gotta find a new place to hunt..........


----------



## dtfeld (Feb 9, 2015)

They are still there  Hard to find, tough to hunt, but still there.


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 10, 2015)

DNR doesn't stop and think that if we can't find any pork to hunt, we have to go to the grocery store. Thus, we have to take money out our pockets for expensive pork which isn't natural. 
Maybe the DNR is in with the Government. Maybe they too want to make sure we have nothing to hunt and stay broke buying strictly what they can regulate (store food).
Maybe we should start eating coyotes, then they would try to eradicate them! lol.


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 10, 2015)

Living Proof said:


> The worst I've ever seen at Oaky woods, not sure if it's from the article or the fact you can use center fire rifle....



When did the law change so you could use a center fire rifle to hunt hogs during small game season at Oaky Woods?


----------



## Living Proof (Feb 11, 2015)

When the law said you can use .17 or larger center fire to hunt bobcats. Which is what I hunt, the hogs are incidental.


----------



## cr4zygui (Feb 12, 2015)

you are allowed to hunt Bobcat with centerfire.  Hogs can be shot by any caliber as long as it is in season.  Small game and bobcats till 28 of February.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Feb 12, 2015)

Lots of "fox/bobcat hunters" on Oaky last weekend. Durn, I didn't realize predator hunting had gotten so popular. It was so bad I didn't even turn the dog out on a squirrel because I didn't have an orange vest to fit him and the marble rattling in the paint can scared him. Reckon from now on we'll have to stay on the back forty December through Feb. I imagine them bobcat hunters might get irritated when a bunch of dogs go to barking treed and scaring all the bobcats off. 
Seriously, why big bore centerfire for a bobcat or fox when a 22 mag or .17 rimfire will do it just fine and with less fur damage? Unless...it's not about fox/bobcat at all and instead just about getting the hogs gone? I'm on Oaky/Ocmulgee multiple times a week and believe that mission has just about been accomplished.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 13, 2015)

Did GON do an article on Pinelog too? Man I think they have left That building too

No doubt hunters/fishermen and women will jump on Anything found in GON.

But thats ok, we'll just have to adjust


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Living Proof said:


> When the law said you can use .17 or larger center fire to hunt bobcats. Which is what I hunt, the hogs are incidental.



I was unaware of the change. Guess I haven't kept up with it that close lately.


----------



## mcclurej73 (Feb 24, 2015)

I give up on high priced clubs for deer last yr and decided to hunt public land for hogs thinking that there would be less pressure for them and BAM!!!! Gon puts out a story for hogs and all of a sudden public land looks as if the entire infantry had moved in for the kill.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 1, 2015)

I suffered the GON curse back in the early 90's.

We had Beaverdam WMA as our own little hog honey hole in bow season.

GON wrote an article about all the hogs there and the special gun hunt(during bow season) that was being held.

The place was packed. You couldn't even find a spot for your tent.

The place was never the same after that. I have not forgiven GON to this very day. Maybe in a few more decades...


----------



## Designasaurus (Mar 3, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I suffered the GON curse back in the early 90's.
> 
> We had Beaverdam WMA as our own little hog honey hole in bow season.
> 
> ...



THis ^^^  My buddy & I went to Beaver Dam for this "special hunt".  I believe there were 12-1400 hunters signed in - there were cars parked and tents set up for the last mile or so outside the WMA.  A lot of them had "scouted" the area so most animals were laying low or driven out of the area.  We hiked in & waded through a deep creek to hunt on the backside of the Laurel County tract and ended up with one of the 6 - 8 hogs that were taken during the hunt.


----------



## Buster (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a small lease that borders Oakey Woods
I pulled the cards from 3 cameras last week after not checking them since Dec
Over 1000 hog pics---probably 998 between 10 at night and 5 in the AM


----------



## rosewood (Mar 17, 2015)

Need to tell GON if they are going to write articles about good places to hunt or fish, make sure it is out of state.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

rosewood said:


> Need to tell GON if they are going to write articles about good places to hunt or fish, make sure it is out of state.



They couldn't call it Georgia outdoor news then. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I suffered the GON curse back in the early 90's.
> 
> We had Beaverdam WMA as our own little hog honey hole in bow season.
> 
> ...



Ssshhh. Don't tell anyone but I think there back. We have a 3000 acre lease across the river and we're covered up with them.


----------

